# Looking for OnG Advice



## Ninja D (Nov 9, 2010)

Any Orc and Goblin players out there willing to help me out with making a decent army list? I'm trying to start an OnG army with a forest goblin and savage orc theme and was wondering if it's viable or remotely competitive. I'm not looking to go win tournaments with this army but I don't want to walk into a game and just give my opponent victory points either.

Basically I'd like to get some pointers on an army list, overall advice on orcs and gobbos in general and then buy the models (as opposed to what I usually do and buy all the models and try to make army lists to fit what I have).


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

You can certainly do a lot of damage with the Savage Orcs, but you're limiting yourself and losing some competitiveness compared to an army with the best of everything. Still, it would be a real fun army with a great theme. Savage Orcs and Spider Riders are core troops choices, so you can certainly do it as a legal list. 

I've got quite a lot of OnG stuff but I haven't played many games with them, so I'm still working on my ideal list. I think a couple of good sized units of Savage Orcs (40 each in horde formation? Make one unit Big Uns) should get you your 25% points for core, then go for the Boar Boyz and a couple of Araknarok Spiders. I've used Spider Riders a few times but I never have any success with them 

Having Giants with a ward save is always funny too


----------



## Ninja D (Nov 9, 2010)

I tend to theme army lists at first and then go from there. What I ultimately want to do is start with this savagey, foresty list with some cool model conversions, get it all painted up and then start adding a unit to my collection at a time. I really like the look of boar boyz (da regula kind), black orcs, and character models like Gorbad and Azhag. So yeah, my ultimate tournament style army will, in the end, be a bit of everything that makes the army ded 'ard (central core of large killy hordes with black orcs as my mainstay units most like).

I think my initial list will be fun and cool looking on the board and the first time I roll a 6 ward save on a great cannon shot aimed at my giant, I'm gonna relish the look on my opponent's face.


----------

